# Best solid ugl in your opinion ?



## Manski (Oct 5, 2014)

K guys, I've been around the game for a while. This site seems pretty straight forward. I'm not asking for sources just which UGL you use or think is the best out there. Good quality and custermer service.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2014)

Tiller labs seems popular up in here!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2014)

tillacle labs


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Tillacle Labs FTW!!! Its best brewed when he goes "camping" with his Mexican Mafia friends.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 5, 2014)

On a serious note all the old mexi UGLs were the shit. Not around anymore tho that I know of. if they were, my ass would be sore as hell right now


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Before you guys chime in there...I'm referring the the penises in my ass, not gear


----------



## shenky (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not asking for sources, but I'm asking for sources


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 6, 2014)

What is an UGL?


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't worry dumb a$$es I'm really not law enforcement I just like asking what illegal activities you are currently doing.  Please provide a photo id, your social security number, and current address.

It's a pretty straight forward question.

Seriously....just how much more of this type of bs is going to be allowed?


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 6, 2014)

The one's I use...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2014)

UGL = Utterly Grotesque Llama

This one wins.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 6, 2014)

I usually just shove shxt up my ass and hope it works, 
This doesn't pertain to the OP just thought someone should know.....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys....lmao


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 6, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I usually just shove shxt up my ass and hope it works,
> This doesn't pertain to the OP just thought someone should know.....



I thought thats how everyone did it? I prefer bull shark semen injections


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> UGL = Utterly Grotesque Llama
> 
> This one wins.


She's kind of cute. She has that, look at the size of that cock kinda way about her.


----------



## dAi (Oct 6, 2014)

Robolics 

Gen Shi


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 6, 2014)

dAi said:


> Robolics
> 
> Gen Shi



Riiiiiiiight. I like Walgreens...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## shenky (Oct 6, 2014)

Is actually hear gen shi went down hill at an alarming speed


----------



## parabellum (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm telling you, the best UGL in the U.S is 
Asylum  Pharmaceutical Group and Goldstar.


----------



## Manski (Oct 6, 2014)

Never heard of Tillacie. I've def heard of Gen Shi. How bout Alpha Pharma ? I've already read some post on here that surprises me bout Pinnacle lol. Never used them bout didn't know they were bad news. Another site I won't mention really loves to suck their dick lol. Same for AML. Scioxx been having very bad reviews last year or so themselves.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Since I've joined this site I have heard nothing but good things about Tillacle.


----------



## parabellum (Oct 6, 2014)

Tillacle? Never heard of them?  We're are they?


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 6, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Tillacle? Never heard of them?  We're are they?



Dr.Tillacle is everywhere...


----------



## parabellum (Oct 6, 2014)

Never seen. Wuld you be so kind as to direct me?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 6, 2014)

:32 (6)::32 (18):.........................


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure I'll be glad to help.  

They are on the corner of your a douche bag ave and go **** yourself  street.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 6, 2014)

Tillacle is by far the best and very hard to get connected with these days. Usually requires somebody saying your G2G.


----------



## parabellum (Oct 6, 2014)

Lmao! Way to go steelers4life. Is that your new address or an old one?


----------



## Maijah (Oct 6, 2014)

Took me a while to get a list from Tillacle Labs. You really have to have a vet vouch for you. But IMO it's the best out there. Well worth the wait.......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 6, 2014)

Tiller labs takes Mexican Pesos, Monopoly Money, and box tops as payment


----------



## parabellum (Oct 6, 2014)

Good company's general go private that I know. Thanks a million guys. Appreciate it


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 6, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

you also get a lucky cat foot with every order from tillacle labs...name me one other lab that will do that


----------



## Manski (Oct 7, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Good company's general go private that I know. Thanks a million guys. Appreciate it



Kind of hijacked my thread brahhhhh !


----------



## Manski (Oct 7, 2014)

Maijah said:


> Took me a while to get a list from Tillacle Labs. You really have to have a vet vouch for you. But IMO it's the best out there. Well worth the wait.......



I'll be around for a while I'm sure.  I'm on a few other sites and most sources turn out to be so so sources at best. I'm intersrested on gearing more bout them but understand the waiting period.


----------



## tarmyg (Oct 7, 2014)

Apollo pharmacy is my go to source. Helps that it is legal here in India ;-)


----------



## Manski (Oct 7, 2014)

Has any body here tried the "to go to be true" Legend ? They were running one hell of a deal bout 6 months ago. Some stuff turned out to be ok but some not. So hard to find a solid source anymore


----------



## parabellum (Oct 7, 2014)

Legend is not all that it's hyped up to be.  Got great anavar and winny orals, but under dosed primo and cut stack


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 7, 2014)

Kore pharmaceutical  is good come from midwest so t/a is good and i havnt had any issues,  they've taken a little long to ship b4 but they usually throw in freebies if that happens...


----------



## Manski (Oct 7, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Legend is not all that it's hyped up to be.  Got great anavar and winny orals, but under dosed primo and cut stack



Some anavar passed the labmax tests and some didn't. Some people loved their test yet some didn't. I've  heard the same thing bout their primo. It's so hard now days to trust a source and or a site that promotes a source. This is like the 4th board I've have joined now within the last 4 years. Still not one source has been 100% solid. I know sometimes they get bad raws but I'd like to think they would test their product before they send it out. Think most thspese labs are not looking to rip us off but just can't take the lose when they get bad raws and pass it down to us.


----------



## aseadweller (Oct 7, 2014)

I can say I use NAPs, all brand name, and been around, stayed around. The Geneza line has been strong and reliable. Look at the sale, discount, clearance and bulk for some deals, the link is below:


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 7, 2014)

Me...............!!!!


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 7, 2014)

If anyone is interested in kore pharmaceutical pm me, only oils they dont do tabs.


----------



## parabellum (Oct 7, 2014)

I will tell you I have a top notch supplier for my oils!


----------



## parabellum (Oct 7, 2014)

Goldstar his primo is primo!!!#


----------



## Manski (Oct 8, 2014)

aseadweller said:


> I can say I use NAPs, all brand name, and been around, stayed around. The Geneza line has been strong and reliable. Look at the sale, discount, clearance and bulk for some deals, the link is below:
> 
> 
> Never heard of this site yet they have everything. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Manski (Oct 8, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Goldstar his primo is primo!!!#



How do you know my friend ?


----------



## graniteman (Oct 8, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Before you guys chime in there...I'm referring the the penises in my ass, not gear



Nice gheyness block! Pretty much leaves no room in there for anything else...to fit in there


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 8, 2014)

The blind leading the blind here.  They come and ask for a source first then post about other bogus deals.

Hey, news flash guys.  How much time have you spent planning your diet in the past 30 days.  "Oh, no need because I've got "totally legit" LNE from Tillacle Labs."  I can tell you NO MATTER how legit your LNE is you need to spend time on your diets.


----------



## Manski (Oct 8, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> The blind leading the blind here.  They come and ask for a source first then post about other bogus deals.
> 
> Hey, news flash guys.  How much time have you spent planning your diet in the past 30 days.  "Oh, no need because I've got "totally legit" LNE from Tillacle Labs."  I can tell you NO MATTER how legit your LNE is you need to spend time on your diets.


What makes you assume my diet is not on point my friend ? I believe all of our diets need tweaking but mine is in the ballpark. Dropped 15lbs this last summer while cutting. Right now I'm bulking back up and will start carb cycling Nov 1st till mid April ish. I'm not new and I understand the frustration when a new guy gets on here asking for sources that have done no home work what's so ever or even worse their in their lower 20s. Believe me just cause someone says they have a good source, by no means am I going to run out and WU them money. Its just depressing how must of these UGLs out here are scammers.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 8, 2014)

There are plenty of UGLs that are not scammers AND he only mentioned that because MOST likely your diet sucks compared to what it should be at if taking legit quality steroids. If and only IF you are considering steroids you need to almost work in reverse. You need to get a solid diet preferably from a nutritionist who isn't a dumb ass. THEN concentrate on buying some legit pharm grade PCT and some anti-E such as Aromasin in case you're gyno prone. THEN worry about buyin some Test. The Test is the easy part my friend....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2014)

gammatrick said:


> If anyone is interested in kore pharmaceutical pm me, only oils they dont do tabs.


You spelled core wrong shit head.


----------



## Manski (Oct 8, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> There are plenty of UGLs that are not scammers AND he only mentioned that because MOST likely your diet sucks compared to what it should be at if taking legit quality steroids. If and only IF you are considering steroids you need to almost work in reverse. You need to get a solid diet preferably from a nutritionist who isn't a dumb ass. THEN concentrate on buying some legit pharm grade PCT and some anti-E such as Aromasin in case you're gyno prone. THEN worry about buyin some Test. The Test is the easy part my friend....
> !SHRUGS!



Totally agree my friend. Like I said I've been at this a few years myself. Im an older guy. I'm not one of these kids out here looking to pinn something in their ass and expect it to turn me into a body builder. My next bulk cycle I'm starting on Nov 1st consist of this..... 
Test e 750/wk 15 weeks
Test p 50mg eod 15 weeks
SD 5 weeks for kicker
Npp 200mg eod to start as soon as SD is finished.
Anastrozole .25eod
Liquid tamox for pct to start 14 days after last inject of test e
Prami while on NPP
Taurine on hand for back pumps while on SD


----------



## Manski (Oct 8, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> There are plenty of UGLs that are not scammers AND he only mentioned that because MOST likely your diet sucks compared to what it should be at if taking legit quality steroids. If and only IF you are considering steroids you need to almost work in reverse. You need to get a solid diet preferably from a nutritionist who isn't a dumb ass. THEN concentrate on buying some legit pharm grade PCT and some anti-E such as Aromasin in case you're gyno prone. THEN worry about buyin some Test. The Test is the easy part my friend....
> !SHRUGS!



But you say there at plenty of UGlS out there that are gtg. I haven't found one that you can go on any board and get mostly good reviews. I know not everybody will like them, that's impossible. I'm just looking for a UGL that most everyone likes.


----------



## Get Some (Oct 8, 2014)

tillacle labs, peanut butter pharma, etc


----------



## graniteman (Oct 9, 2014)

Manski said:


> But you say there at plenty of UGlS out there that are gtg. I haven't found one that you can go on any board and get mostly good reviews. I know not everybody will like them, that's impossible. I'm just looking for a UGL that most everyone likes.



I like turtles


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 9, 2014)

3000 calories a day gentz


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 9, 2014)

*clean calories not pizza and shit lol..


----------



## Manski (Oct 9, 2014)

Get Some said:


> tillacle labs, peanut butter pharma, etc





graniteman said:


> I like turtles



Lol, we have something in common lol


----------



## Manski (Oct 10, 2014)

Well it seems on this site Tillacle labs are it on this site


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2014)

Manski said:


> Well it seems on this site Tillacle labs are it on this site



Yep that's that's all we have here. We use him cuz he takes credit cards and pay pal


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 10, 2014)

I use Tillacle because the gear is straight fire, yo.


----------



## aseadweller (Oct 10, 2014)

I've used naps for years, no problems. I like their Geneza, but guys also recomend alpha and dragon.


----------



## Manski (Oct 11, 2014)

What bout Astro ?


----------



## Manski (Oct 11, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> I use Tillacle because the gear is straight fire, yo.



This is what I'm hearing


----------



## graniteman (Oct 11, 2014)

Manski said:


> This is what I'm hearing



He's on FB, take a look, I think he just opened up on IG too. You can order right there through pm


----------



## Manski (Oct 11, 2014)

graniteman said:


> He's on FB, take a look, I think he just opened up on IG too. You can order right there through pm



Lol, already tried that guy. It was bunk ! Imagine that lol


----------



## Frankenstein2142 (Nov 17, 2014)

Where do i find robolics?


----------



## mugzy (Nov 17, 2014)

Frankenstein2142 said:


> Where do i find robolics?




Robolics? Do you mean robolics labs? Regardless it's unlikely somebody is going to point you in the direction of a source.


----------



## anabol69 (Nov 17, 2014)

Home Depot nursery.....next to the hoses.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 17, 2014)

I thought naps got busted.  Everyone was getting ripped off and the word was that they got busted.  When's the last time you used them?  Just curious.  Their shipping also took forever.  Maybe they changed though?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> I thought naps got busted.  Everyone was getting ripped off and the word was that they got busted.  When's the last time you used them?  Just curious.  Their shipping also took forever.  Maybe they changed though?


Was this last year or so? I think that was Uncle Z.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea, why don't they delete these old ones?  I thought it looked familiar.  lol


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 19, 2014)

Manski said:


> What bout Astro ?



Curious about this as well...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 19, 2014)

ToDie4Test said:


> Curious about this as well...


Manski...you've migrated. I don't remember where you and I stand? I think we were at odds for a time over Legend Pharm? Weren't we? Or was it something else? We may have left with things settled? Either way, you seem to be getting on pretty well with these folks at ugbb? I have felt you get a bit tense at times and hold back when you've wanted to let loose...but you've shown restraint. 
It may be that you've behaved because you're after something? I'll say "Hi" to you and though it's a little late, I'll offer a "Welcome". Now...Astro.
He's been the most consistent source over at MESO since he got his start with stolen gear he obtained as a remailer and part time brewer for Karl and sciorox. What guys have to remember is that though it seems like he's been around a very long time he's still very new as a source and will take his lumps.
His thread over there is approaching 600,000 views. It's hard for me to estimate how much biz he is doing. I know he hates chasing around $100 orders but meso being a board that attracts lots of noobs you're gonna have those small $100 orders making up the majority of orders.
He's done his best to turn youngsters looking for a few vials into dealers and distributors by offering large discounts for 1k dollar plus orders. He's tried to close to customers unless they have orders over $500 and only accept greendot for orders over $400 and up to $500.
He's posted openly about giving free gear to customers that are waiting on orders that are late and past the stated TA to keep quiet and not post about delayed/late orders even when asked in posts by members deciding whether or not to order. Customers are afraid to anger astro and walk on eggshells and look ridiculous. They just want to keep receiving orders and have an "every man for himself" attitude.
ATM, orders are being filled late and with either astro gear or the other ugl he has.(can't rememeber the name) Guys are discussing which is better and how they'd like to know what they are ordering. Astro hasn't been around since last week and the native's are getting restless.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 20, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Manski...you've migrated. I don't remember where you and I stand? I think we were at odds for a time over Legend Pharm? Weren't we? Or was it something else? We may have left with things settled? Either way, you seem to be getting on pretty well with these folks at ugbb? I have felt you get a bit tense at times and hold back when you've wanted to let loose...but you've shown restraint.
> It may be that you've behaved because you're after something? I'll say "Hi" to you and though it's a little late, I'll offer a "Welcome". Now...Astro.
> He's been the most consistent source over at MESO since he got his start with stolen gear he obtained as a remailer and part time brewer for Karl and sciorox. What guys have to remember is that though it seems like he's been around a very long time he's still very new as a source and will take his lumps.
> His thread over there is approaching 600,000 views. It's hard for me to estimate how much biz he is doing. I know he hates chasing around $100 orders but meso being a board that attracts lots of noobs you're gonna have those small $100 orders making up the majority of orders.
> ...



Thanks man!  Very informative post.  Although I think you may have me confused for someone else?  The only other board I've ever posted on was Ology...


----------



## NavyChief (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with tiller labs. Only issue is, I heard that it will turn you into a bandana wearing fat bastard if your not careful...


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 15, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Tillacle Labs FTW!!! Its best brewed when he goes "camping" with his Mexican Mafia friends.



I thought it was the cartel, not mafia.
Hahaha hurd all about this big timer.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 15, 2016)

Strong bump skinny


----------

